# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Су-34

## SergeyL

если такая тема есть, прошу модеров перенести в соответствующий раздел

----------


## nike8887



----------


## nike8887



----------


## nike8887



----------


## nike8887



----------


## nike8887



----------


## nike8887



----------


## nike8887



----------


## Nazar

Господа, выкладывайте фото в шеренги, а не в колонны. Не растягивайте страницы.

----------


## SergeyL

спасибо nike8887 за фото

----------


## micromax

Выложите фоты борта с ВСУ ТА-14.

----------


## nike8887

> Выложите фоты борта с ВСУ ТА-14.


Нету, машины в Ахтубинске/Липецке. А почему именно с ВСУ???

----------


## timsz

nike8887, спасибо за фото!

А непокрашенный - это какой номер?

----------


## nike8887

> А непокрашенный - это какой номер?


Ооо, это ещё 01 борт, 2006 год.

----------


## APKAH

А фотографий "шестерки" еще нет ?  :Smile:

----------


## micromax

> Нету, машины в Ахтубинске/Липецке. А почему именно с ВСУ???


Где у него труба выхлопная?

----------


## nike8887

> А фотографий "шестерки" еще нет ?


Чикисты кругом  :Smile: 




> Где у него труба выхлопная?


Вот чего-чего, а это я не знаю  :Biggrin:

----------


## SergeyL

еще чуть-чуть

----------


## SergeyL

кстати говоря когла в декабре 2009 года Липецкому авиацентру передавали 2 Су-34 04 и 05 борта, сказали что до 2012 года должно быть поставлено в ВВС РФ 32 самолета, 2 постаили, а где еще 30

----------


## timsz

Тут надо внимательно смотреть, кто это сказал, когда и т.д. А то у журналистов очень хорошо с фантазией и очень плохо с обработкой информации (или, наоборот, слишком хорошо...). А вообще правильнее смотреть заключенные контракты.

----------


## stream

проход на ПМВ

https://www.facebook.com/IAFSu30/vid...3986780047666/

----------


## Djoker

(c) Вадим Савицкий


https://www.instagram.com/p/BpzXFvhgKsE

----------


## stream

Су-34 RF-81253_33, Хурба

----------


## Djoker

*Над Челябинском пролетели истребители с бомбами весом в полтонны*

Фото:
https://74.ru/text/gorod/65773371/

----------


## Avia M

Красиво.

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id246110

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id246145

----------


## stream

Учебно-тренировочные полёты Су-34 в ЦВО | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## алтын

Прошлое и будущее в одном небе. Учебно-тренировочные полеты Су-34 и Су-24 в ЦВО
Прошлое и будущее в одном небе. Учебно-тренировочные полеты Су-34 и Су-24 в ЦВО — Фотослужба специального назначения

----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

Sukhoi Su 34 RuAF, music: Vacant-Serenity

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=bGFp77GU2eI

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id250131

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

Су-34 (Т-10В)  12 красный RF-81727 BBC РОССИИ

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34 сап 14 армии ВВС и ПВО ЦВО, Шагол.
         
МО РФ.
https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Технар

Где-то читал что на Су-34 нет системы генерирования кислорода, а там стоят класические балоны? Это очень странно имея ввиду что это ударный самолет с большим радиусом действия.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34 борт. №*38* ВВС России.
 
https://vk.com/id3144039

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Полигон Дубровичи, август 2019 г.
    
МО РФ. https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id264144

----------


## Саныч 62

Су-34СХ?  :Rolleyes:  Сельскохозяйственный?

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id264144


Минобороны опубликовало уникальные кадры посадки самолета Су-34 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpcuTEx6ZNs

----------


## L39aero

И никто особо не поинтересовался, а ПГО то у него от 10В-5 стоит)

----------


## stream

> И никто особо не поинтересовался, а ПГО то у него от 10В-5 стоит)


...с 10В-11

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34, бортовой Nº «10 красный», ВВС России:


https://vk.com/id16899102?z=photo168...99102_00%2Frev

----------


## OKA



----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?z=phot...02718758_28325

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34.

https://vk.com/fighter_bomber?z=phot...16816_00%2Frev

----------


## Fencer

Бомбометание и полет по приборам: экипажи Су-34 приступили к отработке навыков под Хабаровском https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/co...821-4RBMQ.html

----------


## Fencer

Снято 26.04.2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id285160

----------


## Fencer

> Снято 26.04.2021 года.


Вот еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

Агитпоезд «Мы армия России!» будет принимать гостей до 15:00 komсity.ru 



> Сегодня в 11 поезд прибыл в Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Его приезду предшествовали пролёты над вокзалом пар Су-34

----------


## Fencer

Учения истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...4-06-2021.html

----------


## Fencer

Граффити с изображением Су-34 появилось на общественном транспорте в Новосибирске https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/6/30/231102/

----------


## Fencer

14 августа 2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

> 14 августа 2021 года.


Продолжение.

----------


## Fencer

> 14 августа 2021 года.


Еще продолжение.

----------


## sovietjet

> 14 августа 2021 года.


У вас есть з/н на машины которые были на статическом показе (01, 04, 34)?

----------


## Fencer

> У вас есть з/н на машины которые были на статическом показе (01, 04, 34)?


Нет. Фотоаппарат у меня простой, а заводские шильдики на Су-34 маленькие и моим фотоаппаратом на расстоянии даже при увеличенном зуме отчетливо не сфотографировать, да и сами шильдики находятся на входе в кабину Су-34 при поднятии по лестнице и к Су-34 на статической стоянке стояли очереди желающих залезть в кабины выставленных Су-34 плюс техсостав запрещал фотографировать мелкие детали на самолетах крупным планом (когда фотографировал заводской шильдик в передней опоре шасси Су-35С, то ко мне сразу подошел техник Су-35С и сказал нельзя этого делать - фотографию заводского шильдика всё же сделал).

----------


## Fencer

> Нет. Фотоаппарат у меня простой, а заводские шильдики на Су-34 маленькие и моим фотоаппаратом на расстоянии даже при увеличенном зуме отчетливо не сфотографировать, да и сами шильдики находятся на входе в кабину Су-34 при поднятии по лестнице и к Су-34 на статической стоянке стояли очереди желающих залезть в кабины выставленных Су-34 плюс техсостав запрещал фотографировать мелкие детали на самолетах крупным планом (когда фотографировал заводской шильдик в передней опоре шасси Су-35С, то ко мне сразу подошел техник Су-35С и сказал нельзя этого делать - фотографию заводского шильдика всё же сделал).


На первой фотографии местонахождение заводского шильдика (совсем маленький), а на второй и третьей фотографиях были попытки сфотографировать заводские своим простым фотоаппаратом в 2018 году (на третьей фотографии посередине заводского шильдика вообще пластилин налеплен для опечатывания).

----------


## Fencer

В Воронежской области экипажи истребителей Су-34 Западного военного округа провели учебное бомбометание https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Открытие аэродрома Балтимор http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...-baltimor.html

----------


## Fencer

Новые Су-34 поступили в авиачасть объединения ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа https://youtu.be/ie7kn6vfl80

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авиабаза ВКС РФ в Камышли (Рожава) в Сирии.
 
Источник на фото.

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи Су-34 приступили к отработке навыков под Хабаровском https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X83e3-XUK9s

----------


## Fencer

Бомбардировщики ЗВО уничтожили систему ПВО условного противника в Тверской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Red307

Чем они "уничтожили систему ПВО"? Бомбами и НАРами?

----------


## AndyK

> Чем они "уничтожили систему ПВО"? Бомбами и НАРами?


В т.ч. И да, наличие на данном с-те АКУ-58-1 ни о чем не говорит?  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Бомбардировщики Су-34 Западного военного округа отработали плановые учебные полёты https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Дозаправка Су-34 в небе над Уралом https://fotosn.ru/2019/03/06/%d0%b4%...3%d1%80%d0%b0/
Су-34 нанесли ракетный удар https://fotosn.ru/2019/07/08/%d1%81%...4%d0%b0%d1%80/
Экипажи Су-34 ЦВО отработали элементы маневренного воздушного боя и бомбометание https://fotosn.ru/2020/02/07/%d1%8d%...-%d0%bc%d0%b0/
Более 150 подходов к воздушному танкеру выполнили летчики ЦВО в небе над Уралом https://fotosn.ru/2020/06/05/%d0%b1%...5%d1%80%d1%83/
Истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 ЦВО уничтожили самолеты «противника» на учении под Курганом https://fotosn.ru/2020/10/18/%d0%b8%...%d0%be-%d1%83/
Высший пилотаж на Су-34 https://fotosn.ru/2021/03/09/%d0%b2%...1%81%d1%83-34/
Первая дозаправка новых Су-34 ЦВО https://fotosn.ru/2019/02/08/%d0%bf%...6%d0%b2%d0%be/

----------


## stream

Толмачёво, сегодня

----------


## stream

апрель 2022, Толмачёво

https://sun9-79.userapi.com/impg/8HF...d09&type=album

----------


## stream

август 2021. НАЗ им ВП Чкалова

----------


## Fencer

https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...nkToTopicClick

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id303559#rem255022

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id303558

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id303568

----------


## Avia M

Свой!

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-213115423_25?from=search/Хурба

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-203692171_1910?from=search/Хурба

----------


## Avia M

Армейские. 2015.

----------


## stream

> Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-213115423_25?from=search/Хурба


второй из партии. Новосибирск

----------


## Avia M

Крайнему из партии не повезло?...

----------


## stream

> Крайнему из партии не повезло?...


https://www.mycity-military.com/Avio....html#p2478088

пишут 51кр, "51 crveni RF-95890 iz 227 BAP, jedan od 10 modernizovanih"

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-213115423_26?f...80%D0%B1%D0%B0

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-203692171_1910...80%D0%B1%D0%B0

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-213115423_25?f...80%D0%B1%D0%B0

----------


## Fencer

Самолёты Су-34 и МиГ-31 на стоянках в а/п "Толмачёво"(Новосибирск), 14 августа 2022 года https://aviaforum.ru/threads/nemnogo...14990/page-138

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307052

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307052


https://www.rusarmy.com/forum/thread...1#post-1424050

----------


## Avia M

Особые приметы... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id307083
https://russianplanes.net/id307084
https://russianplanes.net/id307089
https://russianplanes.net/id307090

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307188

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.rusarmy.com/forum/thread....3405/page-171

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307762

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Балтимор. 2021 https://youtu.be/ya9-9Np2qGk

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id308347

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id309986

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...n&tkn=8840#lst

----------

